# CQHAM.RU
-2,   . -    ?

----------


## R2AC

60 ,   ?
http://home.tula.net/oktava/garn/gbsh2b.htm

   -1  -2
         .
-1
 . 	
11-007	 -1
11-002	 -2
	-2

     	  600 
  	60 
  -1  	205 
  -2  	405 

 	 1	 2
 ( )	21080115 	2108057 
	  400

----------


## ua4dt

"" .         .   .    , -   .

----------


## Igor-UGG

,  1-" "".           (   (  - 201  208),    10261).
   ,   ,        ,      -     .        ,         (   )    .
  -      (  )  ...

----------

Igor-UGG,     ,    . Valery Gusarov     ,     ,     ,   .     12 .,    ,   .
:   ,   .
  .  .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

.

----------


## Valery Gusarov

.73!

----------


## olegtf

-    Jabra GN2000pro,      ,  :-              ?   QD     "QD Plantronics"     ,  .  ,           :Sad:

----------


## olegtf

> ...
> 
> http://www.soundforum.ru/forum201/thread1921.html


,  ,  Plantronics,   Jabra.

----------


## olegtf

> ,    ...
> ...
> **,      .


 ,             ,     ...       ,    ,      JABRA GN2000pro.

----------


## VOVA080808

-5   56 -        ...

----------

> .


    !          .  .   .
   (  )    .
http://www.davidclark.com/

----------


## UB3RBU

** ,       .  74  ,    :Smile:        .        .

----------


## Alex 1

> .


     !!! )))    ,   (   !) .   -      ""   .    ,      ,     ,     )      ,    ,     ,   .      ,    .         ,        .    ,    ,      ,      (    ,    ) ,    ""   (   ,    ) ,      (      ,    ) ,     .     ,       ,       .           ,      !       ,   ,          ,      .    ! (     )    ,      (      ,     ,  ) . 
         ,  ,   ,    " " (        ,     ,         ,      ) .    ,   ,      ,       . ...

----------


## Alex 1

> A4Tech HS-60,           .


    -  ,    !      !    (  SVAN 870 , A4TECH , OVLENG OV-L2693MV ) ,    ,        ,        ,        .

----------


## Alex 1

> Sven AP-870  ,


     , - "  " - .   870 ,  ,       ,  ,     ,   ,      !         860 .          -  -  -  ,     "  - " ,      ,    made in Urypinsk -the gipsy settlement . :Wink:

----------


## R6LA

> -  -  -  ,     "  - " ,      ,    made in Urypinsk -the gipsy settlement .


   ,     *Sennheiser HD 650* (Republic of Singapore).  :Razz:  

 98103

----------


## R6LA

> ?


     :           . 

*Sennheiser HME 43-3* : 
 98109

  ,     ,  .

     1,85 ,  
   ActiveGard 
 . . . . . , 
  . . . . . Supra-aural
   . . . . . 10  6000 
  . . . . . 150 
     . . . . . 94  (1 , 1 )
  . . . . . < 1 %
   . . . . . 1,5

----------


## R6LA

> -


  :*Airlite 62*  


> Airlite 62       ,         ,           ,    (MOD)  , -      ,           .


    : *Airlite 91*.

 98114

----------


## R6LA

> Airlite 62   ,   ,  ,    .    .


      :
*Airlite 95.*
 98115 
*     .
*_ :_


> ,         .             . 
>  Airlite 95           ,        ,       .       ,  ,      . -   ,        ,       .

----------


## dtg

-  *A-96*, 
*-1.
*   .

----------


## R6LA

> ( 62).


  :

----------


## R6LA

> ,       ,       ,      !


* ...!*

----------


## ur8uv

*KOSS SB40*          .         ,         ,       . *KOSS SB40*              .

            ---    ,       .  ,    .      --.    ...

----------


## R6LA

> 


-  : http://market.yandex.ru/model-opinio...16&hid=6368403 
: 


> . 
>        . 
>  ,   "". 
>        130  ,    .


*:* 


> .      10,   .


*:*


> ,            ,             .     2  ,     .


*:* 


> 


 _  ._

*  9 ():*




> ,        Audio Technica ATH COM2


   ,      .    .
 98131

----------


## ur8uv

. UR9IP.

----------


## Alex 1

> ...!


    !     !      "   " ,  " ,   " (       ,   , "   ... ) . :Wink:

----------


## Alex 1

> ,,,,  Jogan Gette,        : Cuigue suum...() !


   ,   !     !  -" ,    ,     ?"    , "  I       ,     Suum cuique." ,    "  ,      ,       :     (G&#246;nn jedem das seine)." ,      ,      .  ø    . ::::

----------


## Alex 1

> .


   !  ,    ,     ,    .       "  "  ,   !         ,       .

----------


## R6LA

> ---


     ... :Wink:

----------


## R6LA

> -   .


   ,      .

*  10 ():*




> ,  -,    ,    -2


    : * AKG HSD 271 Single.*     AKG        .

 98143 
 ,        : 
* 
*:  
:  
 : 60   17
: 1 mV/Pa (-60 dBV) 
. . : 1 mV/Pa (-60 dBV) 
: 600 Om 
* 
*: - 
 : 16   28
: 94 dB SPL/m W 
: 55 Om THD HSD 171: <0.4 %
*   . :400 eur.*

----------


## Alex 1

> 


      ,    .   "" ,      "" ,      ,      8  .

----------


## R6LA

> 


 ,   .  :Super:   ,    ,       .      (      ).

----------


## dtg

?
,  .
      400 EURO  ...    ?

----------


## R6LA

> -


    ,    (  ). 

 98145

----------


## R6LA

> 400 EURO  ...    ?


 .  :Smile:

----------


## Igor-UGG

> :  AKG HSD 271 Single.     AKG        .
> ...
> : 94 dB SPL/m W
> ...


             .  /      ,  100.
,  ,     ...,     .

----------


## dtg

,   .
 ,      .
**  ,    ,   ,  
,     ,  ,    .
    ,   ,   .
        (20 - 20000 )     .
400 euro    .   ?  ::::

----------


## dtg

> .


 -  .  ...

----------


## Alex 1

> (  ).


    !      ( )  ,   .    , - (     ) .        ,     . -      ,      0,4    1,2  .  -     ,   ,   5    .         .

----------

R4AT

----------


## dtg

> ?


  .    .
 , AKG HSD 271 Single  400 euro    ?
C   ?     .

----------


## olegtf

> ?  ...
>  -:
>              1000$.


     ,    ,    -96 (-14) -    100%,        .     ,        Jabra GN2000 (pro)?

----------


## olegtf

> :


  ,     ,    QD    Jabra.  ,   .

----------


## olegtf

> .


    ,        15,   ,         ,     "",   .      "",      .   ,   .



> :


  ... :Sad:  
,    ,     ...       .

----------


## dtg

> ,    ,    -96 (-14) -    100%,        .


C   ,   A-96    ,  -14?
 ?    --14?    .
    ?

,        .          QST.
     ,   United States Air Force - -  .
     .
  ,   --18.
       .    .
 ,  ,   .
1000$     ,   ,  .
        ? , .

  ,     ,        .
,    , ..           -  .
   ,       10       .
,  ,   ?    -  ,    .
   . 
      ,   , ..     ,     .
. :
, ,   




  --18.
 . .

----------


## dtg

,   :



> ...    -96 (-14) -    100%


   -14  ,   ,    A-96     .
    ,   ,   .
   ,   -14      A-96.  :Wink: 
   -14  .  ?

 A-96.
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=118  19&page=5

  .
http://talks.guns.ru/forum/7/568590.html

----------


## dtg

*olegtf*,
   .
  -     , 
    - *-96 (-14),*      ,   .
,    -96  -14   , 
.. -96  -14    .

.   .
      .
    :
    - ,        . 
http://www.davidclark.com/headsetpgs/StandardHeadset.html
,    .  .

----------


## R4NX

.
 - "PELTOR".   ,   .
 .  -  .
 .  - !    .
   .

----------


## Mildi

--18,      ,    ?

*  12 ():*

     --18  --18

----------


## Mildi

.

----------


## R6LA

> --18,      ,    ?


    ,     (450 .) !!!      .  :Wink: 




> ,    ...


  .

----------


## R4NX

> ,    ,     , -  -454-.     .


   ,     .  ""  ,
   -  -( )

 ,    ,    .

----------


## dtg

> --18,      ,    ?
>      --18  --18


   ,   .
http://www.cqham.ru/mic_ew1mm.htm

      .

      --18()   .
         ,       .
   ()  --18  +5 ,       ,     ,       .
         ,      .
     --18,      ,    .
.    ().

    --18.
  .
   ,         .
   -  (  Hi-Fi !!),   , 
     .
.   .

,   -  .     --18 .
           .
    ,      .
 .

  --18  ,   ,      .
 20      .
 , ,   .           --18  ,   .
     . 
     ,    .

*-96*,         *-1.
*  ,  --18().

  -96      **,    --18,       .
   --18    ,       .




> ,     ...


   ,    .   ,      5- .
 ,   . ...

----------


## R6LA

> --18 ()  .
>          ,       .


    ( )     ,   .    ,,,,  ,    ,      .     ,         .       ,    -18  (  ).  :Wink: 




> .       5        8.          .


 ,      ,,,,      .

----------


## Mildi

> , . ,   6       .  , ,  .
>  8    .
>     +8   +5 .
>   ""     ,   '  +5  (7805).
> -...


.     .

----------


## Igor-UGG

-  .

----------


## dtg

> --18:  ,   ,  , .
> 
> http://www.cqham.ru/mic_ew1mm.htm
> ,  .


     --18  --18   .  :::: 
    -    .
*   ,     .
*    ... _  ...
_    .
,   --18,    ,      .
   .
  --18  --18       #89  #105.

----------


## dtg

> --18       .


 .   .    . 
   ,     .
     --18,       1      .
.

----------


## dtg

> ,          ,     .


.       --18      ().
  .  .

  --18 -    -96 -  .   .
--18    ,  -96   ,    .
 . 
   --18 (+5   !),   -96 -     ,
..     .

----------


## Mildi

.  ,    ,        ,           .                    .

----------


## R6LA

> ...


,       . :::: 




> --18   .


 . :Razz:

----------


## Mildi

> ,       .


  ,    .         8  ,     ,          .      .     ,                   ,  .

----------


## R6LA

> 8


 ,      ..   3+  (     ).   .  :Wink:  





> olegtf ,    .


       ,      . 

 98250  98251  98252 
   -  ..,      !




> ...


  .  :Wink: 

*  12 ():*

  ,   :   *Dencom MH-501.
* 98253 
    .
      .
    .
    ,     .
   ,  ,     . 

*Dencom GH-20.*

 98254 
 ,   .  ,  .     .        .   , 6  5 .  .     24 .

*  9 ():*

* David Clark*    : http://www.davidclark.ru/Netshop/avia/activesets/

 98255 
*          . 
*
1.   
2.  -   c   
3.     9 ,      25  
4.       
5.   ,       
6.        
7.            
8.  M7A,     
9.

----------


## R6LA

> ,   ,       ?


   ,      .  :Razz: 

*  8 ():*




> ,


_  .,     !_  :Wink:  

 98265  98266  98267

----------


## R4NX

*Avel*,
  .
    ?

.  ,  ...

----------


## dtg

> ,         ("",      ?)


     ,    ""    "",    ,      - "" -   .
" "  .
    ,                .
     ,  ,   ,     .  :Wink: 
 ,   ,  ,    ,    __ .
,   . 

     :
_" +5    ,    --18    ".
_   ,        **  . 
       --18.
     0,05...1 .

*     --18  , 
       .
*  ?
     " ",     , ..   "MIC GAIN",  ,   1-  2-              .
* ?
*     --18,    ,    
       .
  .

     ,     , 
   .
 ,  -   --18   20 ...30   2 ,  ,     .
      .  :Wink:

----------


## olegtf

> .    uw3di  -29     .


,  ,   ,   ,           ,     ,    .     ,  ,    ,     .  :Sad:         .  ,         .     .
P.S.



> ,                .


    ,    ,   ...  :Sad:

----------


## UA1CAK

.    "5"    -18   , . ,         . dtg   131      .,,  -18  80 , ,           .    ,, -2,-84,RA3AO.           .   . R4NX, ,    ,    ,      , ..UA1CAK.

----------


## UA1CAK

> ,      .    ,     (     )     ,     .


 ,     ,    "," ,         .   "" ,,  , ,   .  ,      .        ,   .   ,     ,     .       ,   .  ,     - ,     ,,  , ,          ,   "".   ,  ,         .      .  ,    , .   .  ..UA1CAK.

----------


## VOVAN.59

> ..      . , , .


        , ...      -  ....              ,     ,       .  ,  ,   -     ?      ,       -               -      .  ,   ,       .    -  ,     ,  ,      , ,       (       ),       -  ,     .         ,    ?     - , , . ,     -   .

----------


## RV9CX

> 


    .    "  " -            .   HEIL      ,      -    .

----------

:Smile:

----------


## R6LA

> ?   - ,      ?   !     ,  ,    ,      ,      ,      !


      .   ,           ,       . :Super:

----------


## dtg

> ,  ,   ,   ,           ,     ,    . 
> 
>     ,  ,    ,     .  
> 
>        .  ,         .     .
> P.S.
>    ,    ,   ...


.     -   .  - ?
   .     .
  ,     ?    ?
   ,      .

    UW3DI? 
**   .         .
  UW3DI      ?
  DL-66.      ,   40  .
   IC-756PRO  ,  ?
       --18      -  ,      ,      ? 
        , ..         .
,         .   .     ,    .

*  16 ():*




> dtg   131      . 
> ,,  -18  80 , ,           .     ,, -2,-84,RA3AO.           .    .
> .UA1CAK.


,   100 .
,   ,  ,   --18,     .
         , 
* , 
*..        SSB.

 :
.  --18.
* - 75 - 240 ,      .
        .
*
,   ,    ,       .
,      ,    .
  ,   ,      .
,    +5    --18 , ** .
 ,    ,   . 

 70 - 80-        ,   --18,  -  ,     ,    ,             .

       ,  * 
*( ,       ),     ,     ,       --18.

       --18    !
   ,   -  .  : "    ?" 
     .

----------


## Sergey_ra9sfu

dtg -  ,      .     .

----------


## dtg

.      .

----------


## UA1CAK

dtg,         -18 .      -2,  80- .5   -2           .      ,  .,  ,, .  ., .   .     150.    500  1,5,   .               .   ,         .(        --18    !
"   ,   -  .  : "    ?" 
     .")      , .,  ..UA1CAK.

----------


## R6LA

> 


   ... :Razz:      () ?        ( ).      (  )   ,     (   ...).       ,     .      ?  :Wink:

----------


## dtg

> ...
>     () ?        ( ).      (  )   ,     (   ...).       ,     .      ?


   ?  . 

       ,     .
     ,                .
     ,       ,      ,  ,   .
:         --18  --18 -   .

.
   --18       
     , , , ,        .

 -      L-C .
       ,    .
    ,      .
,    .
      .

      --18, ..   , 
    ,   ,      .
  --18         .
       ,    -    .

  ?
  ,     --18   .   ,             -1  .
,   ,     -96,     ,        .
  ? 
.       .
 ,   .
,  - ,         ,     ,        .
           -96           .
      --18.     .

      ,               -   ,        ,   .



 -1 (  ).

----------


## dtg

--18  -96   -1   . 
     , ..      .
 ? 
     - 150 - 7000 .
,  -1  . 
    .
 -1  -, ..   .
   10 .   .
  ,   **  -1     ,     --18.

  . 
   4 - 5 . --18,        .
,   --18   , ..  , ,       ,         40  ,  -  ,    .
-  ,    ,       --18,    . .
  .

     --18.
    . .   . , 2005.
 :        .

 .
   ,       --18     .
 ,      60-           .
         .
,  ,         ,       ,  
        .





. 
. 1 - 2 - 3.

----------


## R6LA

> ...           ...


  :       . 

*Behringer Xenyx 1002 FX.* 
 98477

*Behringer Xenyx 1002FX* -    -  10 , 2 ,   XENYX,    24- -.     ,           ,    ,    .

----------


## dtg

> 500  2000$ ( ),      : BEHRINGER  Sennheiser,  .


      ,    .  :Wink: 
 -  ,        , 
       ,  --18  -  .
, ,      --18 - 80- 100$. 

       ,   --18,   ,  ,    ,        ? 

  .        - ,   . 
     .
     ,     .
     ,   - ,       .
  1000$ - 2000$   .    .
,  , -   --18  5 $,  -      "".

   ,   ,      ,       .
-    ,         . 
      .

*  17 ():*




> -18.
>     ,    . ?


   ,     ,    .
  ,     --18      .
     , --18      -201. 

         , 
* ,* ..        SSB.
,  ,             200%, ,
-    .
      -       .
.  --18.
* -* *75 - 240* *,      .**
        .
*
,   ,    ,       .
,      ,    .
  ,   ,      .
,    +5    --18 , ** .
 ,    ,   . 

       ,  ** ( ,       ),     ,     ,       --18.




> .
>     -18,    .
> 
>   .        .
>   ,         ??


   .      100%.
   ,          .
         .
     --18,     , , -19. 
 ,     . 
. :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noise-canceling_microphone

----------


## dtg

> ,         .
>      .
>     , ..   -18  
>  -4.
>     ?


 .       --18,   , 
..   80-          .
HC-4 (Heil)  ,   . 
 -   ,  HC-5,   ,    , 
      , ,  , ,     (Bob Heil) 
    ,       HC-4  HC-5    .

--19   --18,     . 
     ,   --18,     ,      
--19      , ..    ,   --18,     .

, -      ,       , .. ,  100% ,          .
,       .
,    ,   -    .
,       .

----------


## Vyacheslav

Plantronics audio 310          ,          call   .

----------


## RK1NA

> 





> Sennheiser CC 540.


  .
            .
           .

----------


## R6LA

> call   .


   UW3DI   IC-756PRO3.  :Razz: 

*  5 ():*




> -4  -5.     ?


  5  4  ,         *Heil*      . :Razz:  
      : 
*Heil BM-10-4.* 
 98490

----------


## R6LA

> (),


     ,          .

----------


## dtg

> Plantronics audio 310          ,          call   .


--18  ,   ,      Plantronics.
Plantronics audio 310          20$,           --18.
  ,   .
Plantronics  --18           ,   .
 Plantronics - ,  --18 - .
   , ..  Plantronics audio 310   ,  .
     .  :Wink: 
  --18    (  )      ,       .

----------


## RW2CW

> . . . . .    
>   . . . . . 350  6000



  -   -       .     ,-   .  -     ?,   ...  .
  . 
    --     - 300-2700 --   .
 -      . ,                ,          ,      30-       ....         ..

            ,     ,  ,  .   -  ,  ..
     qso  :-- "  ?", "  -   ?"
 "   ", "  ",   .....      !

     --    300-2700??

!        .   ""    
,   .?--     -  -   .
     AKG -C520.

----------


## RW2CW

> 2,7-3


  -  -----"   "!!

----------


## RW2CW

> 2,7-3


  -  "   "!!



> .


 



> 


  .      ,   -     ))

----------


## Mildi

> -  -----"   "!!


               .                .

----------


## ES1BA

> ...           .


    (    ): "  ?"
  :



> ! 400EU ( ) ,     ,    .    ,   "" ,       .


A  ...    1000-2000$.

----------


## RW2CW

> .


  58.
-        .    ) 



> 


   -   !

?:,-            ?

----------


## R6LA

> !
>          - .
>       .


     .  :Wink: 

*  19 ():*




> HEIL PRO SET (HC-5).     .


  : http://hamshop.com.ua/heilhead/heilhead.htm , http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=5024&page=1

*Heil Sound: HC-4 HC-5 :*

----------


## R6LA

> ,         .


     Heil,   ... :Razz:

----------


## R6LA

> --14  - ?    .


    : http://teplopits.ru/rew/Yamaha/aviat...iya-shema.html

*  29 ():*

*--41*    ,    --18,             .   ""  --41    ,     --18,         *David Clark*.
 98522 
*  :* http://www.oktavatula.ru/where_to_buy/

*  10 ():*

,  **   ,    : http://tula.pulscen.ru/firms/98023925/tov/descr/127707

----------


## RK1NA

> ....


     .
   .
   -   .
  -14    ?

----------


## R6LA

> --14  .


 *YL2MK*.    :* ,,  --14,,
* 98560 



> *--14* ? 
> -  ,   -17,     -. ,     ,   --18,       -2  .    *--14*, ; ,  .  .  : -8, ... *--12*     -   .     ...-18,            .

----------


## R6LA

> --14.


     --14,      ,      .        ,          .  :Wink: 




> ,    ,   ,   "  ", ,         ,     .


    ,      .

----------


## R6LA

> ,   -18


    ()  : *-1*.
 98577
    ,    .  --18  *04040*. 
 98579

----------


## UA3GGP

> --14    ,    --18,   ** .
>  --18    .
>    -    .


 .     ,    --14.     -15,  470   ,   ,   -18.         .

----------


## R6LA

* - 1P21B-3*,       .  :Razz:  
 98632

----------


## dtg

> ,  ,     ,    ?    60  .      ,     .      .


        .   .

----------


## dtg

> ,        .


 , .
 - .  - .

----------


## dtg

> , .


 ** ,            . 
      -            ,      o .

**      .
            . 
*    -    .
*,       .





> -        -  .


   --18 (  )   , 
   --19 (  ), *     , 
*    --19    ,    --18.

   --18,       .
  ,    --18  --19  . 
      ,      ,
**--19,  ,    --18,      .  :Wink: 

 ,      ,   - -  .
     .
 ,         . 
     .
  ,   ,   --18  .
       -, 
     -   .
 ,     , 
       --18.

----------

*Avel*,

,  ,     ?.

----------

, ! --,     -  :Laughing: !     .

----------


## mopekan

> .


       . 73!

----------


## dtg

> :    . 
> 
>      : *-1000*, *-1000* ( ), *-1000* (c  ). 
> 
>  98716  98717  98718


  ?

----------

> , 
> *  -  2 ,


     ?* :  :  :  :  :  :     *  2 .,      ,,     2 .,     .  !* ::::

----------


## Mildi

> *  2 .,      ,,     2 .,     .  !*


   .    .       .
        ,               (         "" ).

----------


## dtg

> ( ),     .


 -  .   ,     ?
     .
   .    -1000, -1000, -1000? 




> ,  ,      ,  ,   ,   .  ,   . ,     --18.
>    .
>  73!   ua9xo.


,    .     -       .





 ,   .
   --18   .
P.S.  ,         --18  ,
..     .

----------

*Mildi*,  .     .     -18  210 .     .... .    .    20.  2.  .        -862  .          250   .   .         -18      - .           .
  ,  *dtg* *2.* -    .           .           . ? -       , "  ".
73. .

----------


## dtg

> *dtg* *2.* -    .           .           . ? -       , "  ".
> 73. .


,           / ,       --18.
     . 
                , ..        .

  :
*   ,    ,      SSB .
*      SSB-,      , 
     1-2 .
*      2 .

   ,     --18       .
2       ,     SSB-,  , 
 -     SSB-.
*     . 

 ?    :
*    ,      ,     1 - 2 ,       2 .
* -,     --18 - 20 - 30 .
 ?

----------


## dtg

> -18  210 .     .... .    .    20.


   :""        (   ) 20 -30 .
    ,  ,       , ,   
   "".
   - 20 - 30 .   !

 210      ,      / .
  .      .
    ,       ?
         - ,  , ,  ? 

  ,    210     --18    , 
** ?
     210   ?  :::: 

  :
   --18,   . 
        -   .
*   ,    ,       SSB .
*      SSB-,  ,        , 
     1-2  ( 2 - 5 ).
*
 ,      --18   2 .
*       , ..    (    )  
 --18    .
     RusPlan .
      --18,    .
   1:1 ,      . *
  ,  ,     --18       .
*,        -      .
*
 2       ,     SSB-,  , 
 -   .
*,     . 

   --18    ? 
,       -     , 
 ,  ,       . 
 ,  -  . 
        ? 
  .     .

  !
  .     .        .
,  ,         .
    .   ,    ...

  ,  ,  ,     --18,  .
*,           , 
    ,     .*

----------


## R6LA

> "who is who?"   ,  ,     ?


 ,   *--18*      .         ?  :Wink:

----------


## Sergey_ra9sfu

Cosonic .      -67- .   ,  119  .         .      .      .

----------

> .           .


  *   .      .     :            .        ,         , ,   ... * .     ,      (   )      - *     .* :Wink:   !!!!

----------


## dtg

* -096.
*http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=11558



> c http://home.tula.net/oktava/garn/yaa96.htm - 
>   -1  . 
>    "      , ,   ". 
>       -     .



 .
*-96*    -1.
 -96    *-4.
*    .
 -  .

----------


## dtg

-1  -4     ,   :
     .  .
:  ..
http://publ.lib.ru/ARCHIVES/M/''Massovaya_radiobib  lioteka''/_''Massovaya_radiobi  blioteka''_1200-1299_.html

----------


## mopekan

> ,           ,
>     ,     .


 !
  , ,    ,     
    ,    ,      
  .     dtg    . 73!

----------


## R6LA

--18 (  ).

    .         .  :Wink:

----------


## aov

> File not found...


       . ,   ,      .




> ?   ,    ?   -    ?   .


       ,      ,    ?
   ?     . ,      ,      .   ,      ,     .

----------


## aov

> .


        ,   5-9  .

----------


## aov

.      , ..    ,    ,       ,     ,    ,     2,8, 3           2,8, 3, 3,1, 3,4 .   ,                ,  ,   -     .   ,    .

----------

> , ..    ,    ,


...     ,  1,05  :Smile:

----------


## aov

> .  2,7  3,1              .
>      ,            .


    ,       ,   .

----------


## R6LA

> 300-3000       .


  ,    --18    (     ),        .      (  ,,,,)   10 .,    (   ) - *Sennheiser HD 201*.
 99486 
   ,      ,       (    3 )   .    ,      *AKG* (   ).  :Super:

----------


## R6LA

> .


         ,      .  :Smile:

----------


## aov

> ,      .


 :Super:      .      . :Super:

----------

410     -18.     .        .    ,    .
    ,    30. .     ,    .  ,   ,- .    !    ?

----------


## dtg

> *dtg*, ...    410     -18.     .        .    ,    .
>     ,    30. .     ,    .  ,   ,- .    !    ?


 ,  .

**  . 
     . ,   , ,  30 ,     .

         (  , . , UR4UCB (), 
    ),        ? 
   ,      .       ,    ,     . 

* ,       -   ,    .
    ,          .
       ,  ,         ,        .
*     ?
     ,       .

         -    ? 
 ,         , ,   ?!
 , UR4UCB, ..      ,   ,   -  ,             .

   ?   ?      . 
. , UR4UCB            --18    FT-840,  ,      - ?
 ,      . 
   ,   - 30 .
 ,  UR4UCB,    ,    --18.
  ?
 , UR4UCB.
            ? 
.

        --18,            30 . 
       .
 ,  5     30 ? 
  ... , ...     410- .

    --18       ,     .
,      --18,  ,  ,   .
  ,    ,     ,    .
   , -   ,   . 
       -     ,    .
   -      --18,  ,     .
   .

----------


## olegtf

A      ,   ,            ,         ,    .         ...     ,     ,    .

----------


## Mildi

> ?    ,  -     210 ,    30 ,  600 .      UR4UCB (  ,  #268)    - 30 .


     30  210 .

.


```
      300  
  (210+60 )      
  7152-7 4   " "   109  -
   20      "
.
```

   109             .

      20       210         .

----------


## Mildi

> ,   .


 ? ?       ?

*  8 ():*




> ,  --18      ?


    ,  -832         .

----------

> -  "  "-    ,     .  , ! "" - ?


    *.                .       -    (    )     :  ,  ,  -     ,      .     *      ,          ,     *  ,   ,   - ....   ,     .      *  (,    ),    .  , ,    .        !   -  !

----------


## dtg

> -  !


  ?      ,   ,  ,  , ..       .
       ,     .        .
       , ..   ,     .
   ,      ,      ,      , ..     .

          ,     9 . ,            ,      ,       ?
   ,         ,          ,          ,          ,   , ,    . 
   ,      ,      -     ?
    ,    ,      ,    ,    ,   .,   ,   ,       , ?
    ,     , ?
            ,        .
,   ,     ,                .




> **    .           235 ,     .      30    .    210    ?


   ,        100%     .
  ,           .
   .     .

 .
 ,   , ..     100 ,  ,     ,
*282*.

   ,    .      30 .
 ,     210 .
.

     --18 ,  *   210* .  ,  ,      , ,  ,     , , ,      ,    ,     ,    ""       **   .
 --18      .   .
    10 . 
  30 . :!: 

    --18,      , 
*    235-.
* *04040-2*,     . 
     --18.

, ,      .   .
  --18  ,  ,      ,      .
       .   .

,   ,         .
  , -  235-   ,     --18.  :::: 
,   .   !  :!:

----------


## dtg

> ,       .


        ,    . 
*    ,    --18*       ,   ,   -832.
  .        ,     .
   04040-2  .

 :
*  ,     ,   ,
   ""       * *
** .
* --18   04040-2   .    ,      +5 .
* 0,1 - 1         .
*    30  -.
    ,   04040-2,         ?
     ? 
          --18,     ,         ?
   ? 
           ,       (C  . . ),      ,  ,             , ,   --18  ?  :::: 

           ,   ,    .
  ,      ,     ,  ,       ,      ,      --18. 
 , ,     ?
  . 




> 235 ,     .      30    .


,   30 ,     *04040-2*   ,     .  () -  *15* -  3 .
      .     .




> ,   235



    .      --18 ,    235 .
    - .

    :"  --18,  " ",   Hi-Fi ".
,      ...
      --18,     ,    ...
,     - *-40*,   . . .
*    .
*
    . ,    .

----------


## dtg

: RA1OGS
,  ,     --18  15. 
   --18,   ,     04040-2.
     --18 ** *04040-2.

*, .  ()  ,     , , 
    --18    15.
  ,         . 
               ,   ?
 15     . .
    .   --18?
    "",   ,    ,   .
   - --18?

----------


## dtg

, --18**   !  ,    --18    . 
 --18           .
    .
.  --18** .

*  18 ():*




> .


,    .  ,        ,   4-  --18      , ,    .
     ,      --18 -  ,         ,         .
 90-      --18  , 
    ,    .
       ,   .
  - --18      ,          ,       .

----------


## olegtf

> ...    ,       ?   , , ...


      ,        ,   ,   QSL   D-  " " ,       -      .      ** *1987* ,  ,   2012 . :Crazy:

----------


## olegtf

> DX       ,       ,                  .*


,    .             -       :Sad:            ,   .   ,  ,  ,        Nippone.  -     .

----------


## dtg

, !    . ,   .






> "     "  ?    ?           ,   ,         ,                ,          .      c FT897D   ?  ,  ...  AIR tone AT750MV,  ,  .    ,  ,     ...  ,    6000    .


            ,    .,   ,    .
               .
       Plantronics   ICOM. ,       ,    ,     ,     .      ,     .
  ,      ,             . 
 ,        __  () -     ,        , ,       ,  -        ,      .
            ?
     ,  ,     ,  ?

----------


## 897

> ,    .,   ,    .               .       Plantronics   ICOM. ,      ,    ,     ,     .      ,     .  ,      ,             .  ,        __  (),        , ,       ,  -        .             ?    ,  ?


  :Smile: ,        ,      ,     .    ,     .   ,    (     ),  .

----------


## dtg

, :



> ,    .                .


     .
UW3DI   ,   ,  IC-756   .     .

----------


## dtg

> ,               .


,    ,       .  .

----------

.      .     .
   500.   () 5. ..  9.(    )
!  --18      200-300.            .     -8, -24  ..
         100-150.  .
            50.
-      30.            .    ,     .
 . 100.     .
      30.       .
   ""   .

----------

*Mildi*,   .    .     ,        " " ,       .

----------


## dtg

.           . 
  1                . 
  .



> 500.   () 5. ..  9.(    )


  ,     ().     +5 ,   9 .
      9 ,  +16,5 .      +9 ,  
   +5 . .   --18  \  -  .
        -:
  ,      , ..       -  !

   ,     , ..     ,     **  ,     ,      ,    210 ,    , .. 210  -       .
      ,      ,  ,      .
*                ,    .
*

,    ?       ?        ?
  ,    -   30 .
    ,    .
          .
     .

    ,    210          / , 
        !
    210     ?  :::: 
 - ?    ,     --18.

   -       ?
     ,   5    
      1-2 ,     210 ?  :::: 
   ,   . .   .

----------


## dtg

.
   --18,         
 +5            .
      30 .
          .
    ,     2  .  :::: 
210        .    \ 
       .
          ,
         .
   ?     ,   .

 .    --18    ,   ,       .
 ,      210 ?  ,   ...




> -   .      .


     .      ,        .

----------

> -       ?
>      ,   5    
> *      1-2 ,     210 ?


    !      ,   , ,     ,      *   210.     !        .

----------


## dtg

> !     !        .


   , ..           .     - ,            . 
       - .
 ,     ? 




> ,     * 5   ,        300  600 ,    .
>                .


,  ,        .    ,          .
     ,     ,        ,      *-*.

   ,    ,     ,     ,       ,         ,      --18.
      . 

*-57*,        .
          . 
.     -140  -161.
     .

    , ,   -        .
 -     ,     ,  - ,                  
(** ) 500  - 1  - 2 . 
 ?      ?

----------


## dtg

RA1OGS,          . 
    ,        .
   ,         ,        30 .
   .  .       .
      . 
   ? 
    3  ,** .
  ,    ?     !
,     ,    .




> ,    ,     ,          ,      .


      ...         ?
,        40 .
      ,   ,     --18.
- ?  ,     .      1 ,     ...       .
, ,   ,  ,         .   .
  1 ,       ()    "",
     -  .   .

  .
             .
    ,     2  .
     .....          ()  04040-2.
 .   5           .

----------


## Mildi

> RA1OGS,          . 
>     ,        .
>    ,         ,        30 .
>    .  .       .
>        .    ?


           ,                 ,    .
           .             .
       ,            .

----------


## dtg

> ,                 ,    .
>            .


  .    ...   .
     ( ) . 
 04040-2  15     30 , ,     ,   3-      .
     30 ?  ,   , 30      
  2-3        . 
       2-3 .  .

   ,   ,      ,   --18. 
     .     ICOM   127 ?   ,     -,       ?
   ? 
     ,    ,      --18      .
   ,      , ,   ICOM  .
  ? . ,  ?
     --18.
    ,  ,           .
   ,     ?  ,  .

----------


## dtg

> *,  *     .... .


 ,   -        --18. 
   . 
       1000 , 
        --18,          .

----------


## R6LA

> 1000 ,


 **     ...  *--18*   .      !  :Super:

----------

*            ,      0,3 +- 0.05.         ,     ,         .

----------


## R6LA

> ,     ,       1000$  ?


         .         ,          100%.   --18   (  )    ,      ()    .    ,          (  ).



> 1000$


  .       10 - 100$   .  :Super:

----------


## 897

> Cosonic .      -67- .   ,  119  .         .      .      .


 -67-         ?      ?

----------


## R6LA

> -67-         ?      ?


    -*#245*  ,  32.    *Sven CD-830*,           (      --18). 
 99915

----------

KOSS SB-40...    ,  ,     .   . - Defender ,   KOSS,  .   KOSS .      , .         .        ,    .   1000 .      KOSS  .

----------


## Vyacheslav

Koss UR-20   ,   ,     .    ,    .   SB-40   .  .

----------


## RW6YO

> 1000 .


 , .
       1250  1550 .   300 - 540 .   1800 .
,       ?

----------

> ?


      ?
*:* 
*:* 32  
*:* 102  
* :* 20-20000  
* :* 80

----------

,  ,    ,   ,   1000 ,     http://www.forum3.ru/#/cgi/shop/isho...cmd=show_price .     ,    . ,  ,   .

----------


## Veka

> ?


, !

P.S.
  .
     ,     ( 2).
          ,     16  32 ,  600 .
  ,       , 
 1)   
 2)        (     :Razz:  )
 ,  .

----------


## 897

""    -           - "" .

----------


## Veka

> -   ,   . 600  -       ?


     ,  593  (   ),      2  3   3.5 , 1  . ,     ()  /     1,2(+)  3(-).                   1 ( ) (      -   ).                  (= , = ,            ), ,   -  "",  -    :Razz:  .

           .
        , ..       ,           :Razz:  .
 :Razz: ,              (   ""    ,        :Wink:  ).
,   - ,   Koss "SB-40"         "Invotone H-500M"  :Wink:  . IMHO, , "  ",        /  .

----------


## Veka

*ew1mm Gary*,  ,   (    ) -15  04040 ?

----------

> ,  593


.

----------


## UA3GGP

ew1mm Gary,    ,  , ,        2388  2629.    -15  -15  ,   ,     04040, 04040-1, 04040-2.       . ,   ,     "" ,  .  :Smile:

----------


## UA3GGP

,      , -15.
     04040.

----------


## Mildi

http://www.155la3.ru/uk15pf.htm          .

----------


## UA3GGP

> ( .  4,3 )    2629-2 -  a 04040,    -15 (-15M).
>     ( .  +   2388-2),       ,   ,      -   *04040-2.*


     ,     .    ,  04040, 04040-1, 04040-2    ,     . ,          :

----------


## ew1mm Gary

YAESU FT101ZD? 
 .




FT-101ZD at EW1MM station.

----------


## R3DZ

> ? 2- ,     +8 VDC !     ?


   1  ,     .
      ,    ,       ,   ,             ,     .  .

----------


## R3DZ

> ( )  +8 ? ?   ?


         ,    (   ICOM)        - 100 % 
(    ).

----------


## R3DZ

(    )

----------


## R0SBD

hm-58  / icom-901d.       ,       .            ,  -,      .       ,        100-470 .     ,               . ..    .     hm-36 .   -       .           0,6 ?         ,    .        .    ,         .  ,   .

----------


## Borl

,  ,  !
   -18  .
   .
  ,   ,   . 
    .   -   -    ,    .
     112,     3,5,   ,    2,1.
 -  ,    2-   ,  ,    ? 
 ,    ,     -,     .

 .          , ,   ,  ,   12 .           .          ?

   ,  -   .

    ,    .
      .         .
     ,    .        ,     ,    .
    ?     ?
    .

----------


## Borl

,     . 
   ,   : " -0,125  (75 - 240) (  )"
    : "         1000   0( 20+40)."
     ,    ?     ?    -   ?

----------


## RZ6FE

> Plantronics GameCom 380


    ... 
     - 
http://www.oktavatula.ru/production/...itoi/gsh-a-41/

----------


## RW2CW

> 


 
*AKG HSC171*

http://www.akg.com/Search-1039.html?searchtext=HSC171

----------


## RZ6FE

> .


 ...

----------


## ew2ce

*Borl*,      !! (ew1mm)

----------

RZ6FE

----------

Alex 1

----------


## UI9O

> ,


       .          !       !  ,      .       ?      !

----------


## UI9O

.     .         TRX   QSO,  .       .           !

----------


## er3gq

> 5 ?      8   .        ?


      3      5 ,   .

----------


## RZ6FE

> -18


      ? 
  -  ,      , .
  - "  ,     .." - ?  . .  -      ( , ) ,    .
 ,       ** -   .
,      ...

----------



----------


## UI9O

,  . ,  ?         ,     -  333.     ...     USB ,    ,   .     USB ?    ?     .    .         ,  !

----------


## Alex 1

> ?


 ICOM +8  ,  Kenwood +5  ,  YAESU +5  .          ,      + 0,2...1,2  .     ,     ,     "-"    ,      ,        .

----------


## RW2D

> ,      ...


   ,   .
,         .
,   --18.

----------



----------


## exUA4ABS

8-Pin     -  ""  . ..

----------

Alex 1

----------



----------


## exUA4ABS

,   --.  -  .       .

----------



----------


## Arretir

,      40   20 .        - .
  ,  .       ?      ,          ?      -    ,    .
              ?
,      -       8-    -       (      ,    )...
  ,        ?..
      ,       ...

----------


## proboy

SB - 40 ,  ,  .    ,  .

----------


## er3gq

-18   ,  ,       -15,   .  ER3GQ .

.




> er3gq*****      1.2 - 2 ?  ?


 5    .

----------


## er3gq

*RZ6FE*,       ,     ,     -2,        ,      -66   70 .          1,5 2    .

*3*, 5

----------


## er3gq

> *RZ6FE*,       ,     ,     -2,        ,      -66   70 .          1,5 2    .
> 
> *3*, 5


http://aviadocs.net/RLE/Mi-8/CD1/Sis...-A-18_RTYE.pdf

*-13*,       ,             .

----------

-13

----------

Alex 1, RN4F

----------


## Arretir

> SB - 40 ,  ,  .    ,   .


    ,    .     ,    .         . " "...  ,    (   ),    ,    ...

----------


## Jose

sven  150 .     .

----------


## RT9I

> , ,  .     .  ,   . ,   ,   1000 . (-    ). -  !


   SB-45  :Smile:        SB-49    DNS .

----------


## Alex 1

> ,       0,1-0,15 .


  ,    0,1...0,15 !!! :Wink:        !      (       ,  -) ,      !

*  7 ():*




> .


    ,       !     :Crazy:  (            ) 



> (  ,  -  )


    ,    ,         .

----------


## Alex 1

> AKG, Sennheiser, Koss, Technics, Audio-Technica, Shure, Nady


       ,  ss .



> 


   ,  -       ,   ,   ,   .   ,   - ,     .  ,    ,          ,          .     ,    ,      ,          ,        .  .

----------



----------

> ,      -2.


,  -   ,   ?  ""  ,   ...

----------

Alex 1, ,

----------


## 3

Plantronics          2-3 ,    8 .            2-3 ,    ?

----------



----------


## ut1wpr

> ,    ,        , ,     ...


,    -         ?  :Smile:   ,    ,   .      ?  :Smile:  :Smile: 

*  14 ():*

,    .      ,  ,          HI-FI .          (   )    (1  2).         ,     ,   .  :Smile:       -   "" (..       ).  ,   ,   ,     (   - )     .  ,       /,        ,    .  ,    "   -  ". 2     .      .      ,   , ... ,   ( ,  )   100-5000 ?    ?  :Smile:

----------

gera,

----------

Veka,

----------


## Arretir

UT1WPN: 



> ,    -         ?   ,    ,   .      ?


*
  Heil BM-10.*              .    60  - 12       .                .            .*                .
***_ :_ http://www.quad.ru/production/heil.php

   . , ,   ,   . " ", ...
 ...,         -,    -       (  ,              ).           .    ...           .  - -     ...

 UT5NM:
-  -     ,  , "     ".
     (   ), ,          -   . 
 ,   ,      ,      .     .    .        " Heil   ".      ...
          75442   . ,   .        -18   .    -2...

   !

----------


## UT5NM

_ Arretir_
   "  Heil   "?!    ?    "  ",      . .      . ,  ,  "" -4      ""  -5,    "  "  ""       .        -      ,   ..  "" -        . ,            ,      ,         ,   .   ,     " " -( ,      .  "  "  "" ). ,     ,            ""     . , "" ... 
 ,         ,   42 ""    -18        ,  - (     :::: )     .   ,   ...

_ UT1WPR_
 ,           .      :Razz: .    "-"( )      2-3 ,      .    ,  **  !         .     ""  .  -1(2,2 )  2 ,         600 .  -   (  )      :Sad: . 
        .   -        ""   -,  . -  , -   ,          .  ,  ,       "".    7 ,     -  3-     .    ,            .    -   "  ",       . 
 (  )        .      ,      ,           . 
 ( )        ,   " "     15-20.       ,         -       :Crazy: .   ...

----------

UY1IF

----------


## kontakter

!      -96 ?  ,   ...  :Crying or Very sad:   -2-1-17

----------


## UT0LZ



----------


## YL3AX

,     ,  .    ,   -     ,    ,    ,   ,     ,       ,          .   ,   .

----------

1

----------

1

----------


## ua4dt

> -    Yamaha CM500   ?   ?  ---   ?  ?      ?    ?


 ,   ,    .    ""      .     .         .  , -  .

----------

1

----------

1

----------


## rm4hq

4- .       TX?

----------


## 3

IC-703
      ,            .

----------

1

----------


## tomcat

> IC-703


  Cosonic   ICOM IC-728, 
  = #176, 
          ....

*  12 ():*

-   ,      Mini SW2013    ,     : 


         Baofeng



 -  ,   - ....

----------


## R6LCF

> ! 
>      -     Yamaha CM500 !?


  :http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/7494
  Google ,   .

----------

1

----------


## Veka

> PTT  TX?


   ,      2 :
1)    ?
2)  ?

   ,         *"4-  /4-   +   PTT"* , .. ""     ,         .
 :  EBAY        50- ,   ? -         :Smile: .

----------


## Veka

> 


     ,   :
1)    - VOX
2)    :       -   ,      -   
      ,      4     -      - .

----------


## 1

Heil Pro Set 6 ?

----------

1

----------


## RT5A

> !     Heil Pro Set 6-    HC6   HC5    ?


!   !-6,-  !            .       -6     .




> http://www.tangenta.ru/vybor-mikrofo...port-a-10.html


        -207!      !           VOX (       ).     ,      .    !       .    200   .   ,               .    RS60CFD      .       .    !                (),         ,                        .

*  6 ():*




> -     Yamaha CM500


  ! !         !    
         .      .

----------

1

----------


## RT5A

> -                ?        ?


  !                      .






> -    Yamaha CM500            ? !


      , .       ,        .  ,     
  .      10    .   ..        5-10     ,   .
       .              :Smile:

----------

1

----------

1

----------


## RD6M

,   AKG  HSC 271  (    )    Audio - technica  BPHS 1  (    )     .         .

----------

1

----------

1

----------


## RD6M



----------

1

----------


## UA6NJ

> 16 000 .


  ???  SVEN AP-880   350          .  TS-2000  FT-920.   IC-7410.      .

----------

Eugene163

----------

1

----------


## ra1zg

CM-500 Yamaha,  !   ,    ....   !   ,   .     !           ....      .     ,     .   !!!      ,      .      6 .   !      .

----------

1

----------


## RT5A

> -   RS60CFE c ......       .     .


   !     ,  ,-   .  ,    RS 69CFD     ,
     . ,-        3 .,  ,           
 5 ,  .    ,      ,  ..       .     
      ... ... 




> ???


        !         .          .   
          (   )  RS60CFD.   ,          
.     ,-  ::::

----------

1

----------


## 1

> CM-500 Yamaha,  !


             .        CM-500 Yamaha         ?





> ....      .


               !!!                     !       -     !                 ???        .    ? !

----------


## UA6NJ

,

----------

1

----------

er1mf, Ilgiz, UA3GUX, , 1

----------


## 1

> . ,     ,       ,    .


    -   !       -  !  

 .RU   !            !  .        !       ! !

----------


## UA3LM

.
       .
             .
           .
   :     , ,   !

P.S -    pr-781   !      380     ?
   ,         .

----------


## UA3LM

> "    ,  ,    !"


, .

----------


## ra1zg

!        .      ,           RS60CFE.    .      ......    ,      ,    ,        .  .... ...  .   ,     , ,        .     ,   . ,      ,   !     . ,           ,      25 .     ,   15  10 .   6 .   .    .  1,5 .    !     !             !!!      .       CM-500,  ,  .  ,   , !   !

----------

1

----------

Ilgiz

----------


## 1

!        -   -     !    ?         CM-500 Yamaha         ?       ?.

----------

1

----------


## 1

> M-500    !      ,     .    ,   .


   !            M-500 -      -   60               7  -   !          .        ! - ! .

----------

1

----------


## us4el

" ",      ,    ,       !!!!

----------

Eugene163

----------


## .RU

-.     radiosport RS60CFD,    FT1000D          .    ,   QSO.   ?,   ,        .      ,   ,           -   -.

 ,     radiosport ( M207/M208/M350-ADJ/M360)  .       (Close Talk, Noise Cancelling).

        .        ,             .         .

  ?    ,         . ,         ,       ,    .    ,           .        ,    ,                .          ,       .

     ,  .        ,    .  ,       .            .  ,  ,   2-3       .       5      .    .

    ,   , ..          .        .               ,    ,   .        ,        .        ,          .       .

, ,      ,    ,             .         -74                .  ,        Heil      , "  "      .

,             .        ,         ,         ,     .    , ,     ,    .      .

 , 



.RU

----------

lamobot

----------


## .RU

,   Close Talk        .    ,        ,  . 

 ,       ,    .     -18   ,     . ,    ,        ,    ,         -    .

     Close Talk    ,        .        ,      ,    .        ,     .    ,            .   .      ,  , ,      ,     .         ,        (0701).         ,      ,          .             .     . 

 ,       Close Talk  ,     . -           , -            ,   -           ,            .                  .

  , ,    .    ,      ,   .

P.S.     ! -  -18   - http://aviadocs.net/RLE/Mi-8/CD1/Sis...-A-18_RTYE.pdf

"       .     .           ,         .." .

 . 

 , 



.RU

----------

Eugene163, R0TA, RV4AI, Sergey,

----------


## RA1WU

-18   .

----------


## R0TA

> ,   .   .


 .    200     ,    .
   7         " ".

----------


## UA0YAS

, ,   ""     ?

----------


## RN3GP



----------


## RN3GP

,     ::::

----------

> , ,   ""     ?


 David Clark. 
 ...
 -

----------

rn6xc

----------


## ua3rmb

" ,   -   !"

----------


## UA3GGP

*ra1zg*,               3 k.   .  .

,       ,     ?        ?          ?  - ?    ?        ? :      ,          ?

----------

R7KD

----------

> ,   3-4   !!!


 ?



> 200    .


 ?



> !       .


 ?  :Smile:

----------


## LY4OO

,        Radiosport *RS60CF*   ,  6  mini XLR .   ,       .     .....

----------


## us4el

*UA3GGP*,!  ,   ,  ,        " " (    RX,  "split"  . ).    -...!

----------

Serg

----------


## Serg

*VIKTOR*, 
,    , -     -18   ,  ,  ,       .   ,             . ( -    dx/contest)

----------

> ?


.         :Smile: .
        .          .
  ,   ESSB  :Smile:

----------


## UA9ARM

,  .        .      .
    "" ,       :Smile:       -   .    ,   -    ....
       ?    ?

----------


## 2009

""  ...?
      .      ,    .      ,        .
    ,             !

----------

> .   .


     .  ,     . :Smile:        ,        .



> ?


 ,       . :Crazy:

----------


## 2009

*Mayor*,
   ,   "  "    -   70...
    ""     ....
,     ,          ,     ,  ""  ...
,    ,       ,   ""         3- ... :Smile: ...    ,  !

----------

.    .
   : http://mctrade.ru/catalog/entertainm..._c_mikrofonom/
   .
: 
 ( )   .        .  .    .     FT-2000/FT-897/TS-590. Hiss  .      ( ),  2 ,   .     .    RDAC,       .    -  :Smile: .
 ():
..  ,          .
 , . ,  .
 -.
,  .     ,     .
 600   SSB    ,    .
 -    0,1-0,15   .

----------

UR5ZQV, UT1LW

----------


## R8AGK

> -    !


https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/13cm-...5492a3ed&tpp=1

----------


## Mayor

> .


.   .  ,         .  .    ""       **--*13 (  ) ...  !* :Razz:        ,    ....  -    :Smile:        !

----------


## R6LCF

> !


       . .   ""   50       .  (   ,     ......) .       ...... ,    . .    !

----------


## R6LCF

.        .....   40-50.           .... .   .  ,         .  ....    , .    :http://www.audiomania.ru/over_ear_he...ca_bphs-1.html
    :

----------

Alex 1, Eugene163, RW3QDF, Serg

----------


## R6LCF

.......  ....          .     ......         ,      .   !      " "

P.S.  , ,    ""    ,  . ""       .        ,,    ,      .  ....   ,     !

----------


## R6LCF

> ..     ...    !


          .    .    ....  . (  , ,) ,(  ,   ,       ),  ( ) ,         .              ,     ,   . 
      ,   ......      .     ........        ,      .             ,            . !

----------

UR5ZQV

----------

AMS, Oleg 9, R3KDZ, RN3GP, RT5Q, ua3rmb, UT1LW

----------


## -13

!(  "  ").  , 14.. -1 (280.         )     .     .         .

----------

> Hail


  ,   . ,     .
  ...  


> *Hail*

----------


## UT1LW

,           n- Au.

----------

dinatron

----------


## ua1nan

,       .



,    ,         Heil  10 . :Razz:

----------

dinatron

----------



----------

,    - ""   ? ( , , )

----------


## UA3SNH

!

        --18.     -   Icom 746 Pro,     ? 
     .

----------


## Eugene163

( ,  1200.)  ?

----------

Eugene163

----------


## UT1LW

Swen   Genius .    .  ,   ,   .    ,     .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## R6LCF

> ,  ,    FT-707,.........


.Sven ap 860v.     ....   .       Yaesu      5 ,  8   Icom      (+)  ,   .!

----------


## UA3GGP

, ,    .      . ,  ,  .   ,  2 ( 1,5; 2,5; 4,5;    10).        ,   2SK3372,            ,     .     ,     .  :Smile:

----------

Amir

----------


## W5ZZ

iC   Icom:

The BM-10 iC, using our iC electret microphone element, was created for use on the Icom radios. This element has been made to utilize bias power in iCOM radios which addresses low-gain issues that arise when using dynamic elements. This element must be paired with the AD-1-iC (included) or AD-1- iCM adapter. The iC adapters have no internal DC blocking capacitor so bias voltage can be passed allowing the iC electret element to operate. The iC element has an operating frequency response of 35Hz  12kHz.

----------


## W5ZZ

,      , heil   ,

----------


## us4el

*W5ZZ*,.....  " "  ICOM   (  ) ,  (R)-  1 . , ,- KENWOOD, YAESU - .   -300...600 .    ,     /,   ,   ,  . ""---    "" . :Cool:

----------

WALET

----------


## R6LCF

.
 HEIL BM-10 ic,()   .     ic7300.   ,     .  .

----------


## RU9CA

> 


 ,   -  :



        .

  ,         ::::  -              .        .

  N2 -  -,       ,      ,     .
  N1    - 1)  ""   2)     ,  ,  ,     ,     .

----------

Eugene163, ur4qrc, us4el,

----------

ur4qrc,

----------


## us4el

,  :--- ,-   ...1)  , GND   , .. GND       GND  ()  ,  " "  . .....2)  "U "  " "     .     ,    (.) ...........   "",    ..! :Cool:

----------


## us4el

**,.....     .  (   " ") ,""     ,  ,  ....! ...( 0,5 ..  -- ) :Cool:

----------

us4el

----------


## us4el

**,......  ,   !!! ,  , ,  ---!! :Cool:

----------


## UT5IA

, , ,       Heil.      .   Heil       ,     .    Heil Proset Plus, ..     - IC  -4.     ,         . 24   (    48)      .     Heil Proset 6.    100.
      .    ,     -  il     A4tech. Heil        .      .       .      2012 ,     .  eil     ,  A4tech     " ".
       8    .        eil,        .  :Razz:

----------

us4el

----------


## us4el

**,.......  ,???   ""     -5....  ....!    ,  UT5IA,--  ...!  ,    YAESU   ICOM, . .  HEIL PROSET    -.    4 ,....! ,  " "  ..!   ....! :Cool:

----------


## us4el

**,...,  ""  21 ????   -3...!... ....!    60 - ......! :Cool:

----------


## UA6ASQ

> 


   ,   ,      .    .

----------


## RA4FOC

> .


,   ""  .   , ,  .      .

----------

RA4FOC

----------


## UN3G/7

.   ()    ICOM,   IC7300,     .    .

----------

RA4FOC

----------


## UT7IA

-    .    . .

----------

> 


    !
 ::::

----------

UT1LW

----------

